# أنواع العزل والمواد العازلة



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

أولا: العزل الحراري: 

العزل الحراري للأبنية هو منع انتقال الحرارة من الخارج إلى الداخل أو العكس سواء كانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة أو منخفضة. 


مواد العزل الحراري: 
1. الألياف النباتية: 

تعمل من الخشب وتعالج لكي تكون مقاومة للحرائق وامتصاص الماء. 

2. الفلين: 

ويعمل من لحاء الشجر ويستخدم على شكل ألواح في الحوائط التي تحتاج إلى عزل وقد تستخدم على شكل مسحوق. 

3. الفلين الصخري: 

يتكون من صوف صخري ممزوج مع قطع صغيرة من الخشب مع مادة لاصقة إسفلتية غالبا، وتستخدم هذه المادة لعزل مخازن التبريد والمنشآت والبيوت الرخيصة. 

4. المواد العاكسة العازلة: 

حيث يتم فيها العزل عن طريق عكس الحرارة عن الوجه العاكس وليس بطريقة التوصيل الحراري المعتادة، ومن هذه العواكس: الألمنيوم وصفائح الفولاذ والورق العاكس والدهان العاكس. وتستخدم هذه المواد على السقف والجدران الخارجية العمودية. 

5. ألواح البولي كاربونيت المموجة ( The poly carbonate sheets): 

تصنع من مادة البولي كاربونيت الخفيفة الوزن، وتشكل على هيئة ألواح من طبقتين أو ثلاث طبقات حتى تصلح لأغراض العزل الحراري وتصبح قادرة على تحمل الصدمات، وتستخدم غالبا في الأسقف. 


6. "إستروفويل" أغشية عازلة جديدة (Reflective insulating material): 

تتكون من طبقتين من رقائق الألمنيوم العاكسة بينها فقاعات هوائية مصنوعة من مادة البولي إيثيلين، وتقوم هذه المادة بعكس أشعة الشمس عن المبنى في الصيف وتحتفظ بالحرارة داخله في فصل الشتاء، وتساعدها في ذلك الفقاعات الهوائية التي تمنع انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط، ومن فوائدها أيضا أنها عازل جيد ضد تسرب الماء والهواء مما يؤدي إلى المحافظة على الطاقة داخل المنزل. 

7. ألواح مؤخرة للحرائق (Fire retardant sheets): 

هي ألواح تتميز بإطالة زمن مقاومة الحريق للمنتج الذي يصنع منها، وهي متوفرة بجميع المقاسات التي تسمح بتشكيل قطع الأثاث الداخلي و القواطع الداخلية والحوائط. 

ثانيا: العزل الصوتي: 

أشكال العزل الصوتي في المباني: 
1. منع انتقال الصوت في القواطع والجدران والسقوف من الخارج. 
2. منع انتقال اهتزاز وأصوات المكائن. 
3. طرق امتصاص الصوت والضوضاء في الداخل. ​

مواد العزل الصوتي: 
1. وحدات جدارية عازلة للصوت (Acoustique tiles): 

بلاطات ممتصة للصوت، تتكون من وجهين غالبا وتكون محببة من الكوارتز الملون والملصق بالراتنج، وتتميز بقدرتها على التحمل وسهولة التنظيف ولا يمكن تشويهها بالرسم عليها. 

2. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool): 

يتكون اللوح من وجه من الصوف الزجاجي والوجه الآخر من ورق الألمنيوم المثقب الذي يقوم بامتصاص الصوت، ويمكن تركيبها في الحوائط و الأرضيات والأسقف، وتستخدم في المباني التجارية والصناعية الجديدة أو التي تحتاج إلى تجديد. ​

3. ألواح من رغوة البلاستيك مثقبة أو محببة الوجه. 

4. ألواح من مواد ورقية مضغوطة ومثقبة الوجه. 

5. ألواح مربعة أو مستطيلة من الجبس مع ألياف في الوجه والداخل. 

6. ألواح من ألياف المعادن مع مادة الإسمنت البورتلندي الأسود. 


ثالثا: مواد العزل الصوتي والحراري:

هناك بعض المواد التي يمكن استخدامها كعوازل للصوت والحرارة معا، منها: 
1. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي: 

مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف. 

2. ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets): 

تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ. 

3. البيرلايت: 

وهو عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبر البيرلايت من أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات. 



رابعا: عوازل الرطوبة: 

1. الإسفلت أو الورق المقطرن. 

2. شرائح الألياف الزجاجية (الصوف الصخري) وخاصة للأسطح الأفقية. 

3. الأغشية الواقية من الرطوبة: 

تتكون من سيليكات الألمنيوم والبوتاسيوم وهيدروكسيد الباريوم وكبريتات المغنيسيوم وتستخدم في الأبنية للأسطح والجدران. 

4. أغشية عازلة للماء للأسطح المعدنية "إكسيفلكس" (Exiflex waterproofing membrane for metal roof): ​
يتميز هذا الغشاء العازل بسرعة التركيب ونظافته، ويتألف من عازل من طبقة واحدة ومن إزار مثبت في طرف الغشاء يسمح بتركيب المسامير عليها التي تعمل على تثبيت الغشاء على الأسقف، ويستخدم هذا العازل خاصة على الأسقف المعدنية ويصلح للمباني الصناعية والتجارية ومباني الخدمات. 

5. عازل المطاط الجديد (New waterproofing membrane): ​

هو عبارة عن عازل من المطاط ينتفخ عند تشبعه بالماء كمساعد للعزل، ويتميز بأنه ذو مقاومة عالية للمواد الكيماوية وخواص مطاطية عالية، ويستخدم في الأعمال التحت أرضية كالأساسات وأعمال التمديدات الصحية وفي المنشآت الهندسية العامة كمخازن القمح وخزانات المياه والسدود. 

وهناك بعض المواد العازلة التي تستخدم لتكسية واجهات المباني منها:

1. ألواح مصنوعة من راتنجات البولستر المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية وحشوات معدنية وهي مركبات قوية ومقاومة للماء بطبقة من الجرانيت المعدني من ألوان مختلفة يتغير لونها تبعا للإنارة والضوء الخارجي أثناء النهار . ​

2. ألواح تكسية من الإسمنت المقوى بالألياف الزجاجية مقاومة للعفن والصدمات والتقلبات الجوية وماء البحر، تثبي رأسيا أو أفقيا أو بشكل نصف قطري، ومتوفرة بسطح ناعم أو خشن يشبه الخشب مدهونة مسبقا أو يمكن دهانها بما يزيد عن 300 لون، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، الفنادق والمطاعم. 

3. نظام تكسية ذاتي التنظيف يتكون من مقاطع من سبائك الألمنيوم بأضلاع ضيقة وبارزة بشكل خفيف تركب أفقيا باتجاه معاكس للرياح والمطر على سكك معدنية متقاطعة، ذات تموجات ظاهرة تساعد على التحكم بشدة الإنارة والظل، وهي إما ذات سطح ناعم أو على شكل الجبس، ويمكن أن تكون بأي لون حسب الطلب، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس، الإسكان العام، الصناعة، المطاعم والفنادق. 

4. ألواح الألمنيوم المقوسة ذات التدعيم بوصلات طرفية للأسطح والتكسية لعمل ميول بطول 100 متر، تمتاز بسهولة التركيب وهي مطلية بمادة الكلاد (Alclad) ( ألمنيوم _ زنك ) مقاوم للتآكل والصدأ، وتصلح لكافة الأسطح، ومتوفرة بشكل منحني أو مقعر أو محدب، ويمكن توصيل إنارة أو أنظمة شفط دخان على السقف، وتستخدم في المساكن، المكاتب، مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية، المحلات التجارية، المدارس والإسكان العام. 
5. فتحة تهوية لشفط الهواء لدورات المياه وهي مصنوعة من مادة البولسترين الأبيض، تعمل بعد اكتشاف وجود الهواء بواسطة نظام استشعار بصري يستخدم عدسة فريزنيل (Fresnel)، وللفتحة شبك على الوجه الأمامي قابل للفك، وتستخدم في المساكن الخاصة والإسكان العام. ​


----------



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

واليكم هذا البحث الكامل العزل الحراري


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على الموضوع المعتبر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك ............


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

_عاشت ايدك وجعلك الله من اهل الجنه_


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم

مشكووور


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على الموضوع المعتبر​


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (20 فبراير 2010)

روح الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم

مشكووور*​


----------



## عطية سعدو (21 فبراير 2010)

موضوع هام وشيق وممتاز مع الشكر الجزيل لابو يوسف


----------



## مهندس رواوص (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## rashoan (24 مارس 2011)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## ziadzh (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الهندي30 (18 مايو 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## مازن81 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 سبتمبر 2013)

اصبحت العوازل من العلوم المتسارعه فكل يوم يظهر عازل بوليمري جديد وله ميزات وخواص جديدة مشكور جدا" على المقاله الراقيه


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------

